

Tag Cloud with Every App in iTunes App Store - JoshKastelein
http://bustedloop.com/blog/2009/7/1/the-app-store-travels-lite.html

======
Batsu
I find it somewhat amusing that "Offline" appears so much, given that it's an
always connected device... coverage pending, of course.

------
wmblaettler
I think a tag cloud based on the number of installs of the app would be
interesting. As such the most installed apps' tags would be the largest. Just
because Travel is the most frequent tag in the store, it doesn't mean that
travel-tagged apps are the most installed.

------
erikahoxie
This is really neat. I've been wondering about how to see everything in the
app store. What a fantastic use of that data - how were you able to harvest
it? And what is a "Supafan"?

------
Oompa
Seems releasing a free, limited app, is quite popular. Perhaps Apple should
add a demo feature?

------
Noanonymity
Makes it apparent that the app store is dominated by travel guides and
audiobooks

~~~
Timothee
It might change for the best with the new OS. I suppose the main reason there
are so many travel guides and books applications is because a different
content in basically the same app required a different app. 3.0 should allow
having the same app and buy extra content (extra city, book) inside the app.

------
dbachelder
wtf is a Travelto?

